# Navigation System Blow Out Sale $349



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

We got our hands on a bunch of these Brand NEW OEM RNS 315, and wanted to pass along this awesome deal. These RNS 315 units include the GPS antenna and are back up camera compatible. We also have a great DIY video showing you how to install this Nav unit on a VW. We have a Limited Supply at this price so dont wait!


----------



## BeechSierra (Jan 29, 2005)

Is there a compatible after-market back-up camera?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

BeechSierra said:


> Is there a compatible after-market back-up camera?


Im sure there are but we are not familiar.


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

Hello Paul, 

I own a 2007 VW EOS and have the Premium 7 Radio with Navigation. 

Is this going to be a plug and Play? 

Will I need Vag-Com to Program it?

Will the steering wheel controls be usable and functioning?

Will I be able to music play using my iPhone 7 via bluetooth? Will I be able to answer calls?

What do I need as far as a bluetooth module/microphone kit?

Will I see the information on the MFD?

What color are the lighting on the buttons?


----------



## ecavuoto (Nov 22, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Im sure there are but we are not familiar.


NAV-TV sells the parts to mimic OEM functionality. I had it installed in my car since the Komfort Trim did not come with the camera


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------

